# References to other films in the LOTR trilogy



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 9, 2018)

The one that stands out for me is the bar scene at the Green Dragon towards the end of the RotK.
For me this refers to the iconic drinking scene at the end of _Ice Cold in Alex_ which has been used for a Carlsberg advert. It even has the same number of people. In fact I'd have liked Frodo to have downed his drink first and said "worth waiting for".











Any others spring to mind?


----------



## Miguel (Sep 9, 2018)

Maybe?:















This just a quick comparison:


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Feb 23, 2019)

Another example is the attack of the Riders of Rohan at the Battle of the Pelennor Fields and Sergei Eisenstein's Battle on the Ice in Alexander Nevsky (1938) :











Now I like the Peter Jackson films a lot and I think the criticism they receive here is due to the difficulty of making any film of LOTR. Hollywood in particular would not have done such a good job imo. Critics should note that the Jackson films encouraged many people to read (or return to) the books.

But I think it's clear that Eisenstein/Prokofiev in this iconic scene have done better. The first view of the line of Teutonic knights with that low horizon (as seen from the Russian infantry) is simply breathtaking. The studio close-ups of the knights doesn't fit how things are done now but they fit the music beautifully. The way the line of knights snakes as it moves forward ... These were all Red Army conscripts as extras and it was filmed in summer not winter and just prior to WW2 - one wonders how many survived. The actual battle scene that follows does not work as well.

Howard Shore versus Sergei Prokofiev? It may be unfair to expect Shore to match one of the foremost music composers of the 20th century. Again Shore's music is well crafted and well thought out. But it can't match the brilliance of Prokofiev.

It could be argued that Jackson injected more romance into his films than is in the books but I think this doesn't detract from the films so long as we accept them for what they are i.e. not a scene by scene exact copy of the books.

"Moonlight and love songs
Never out of date."





Arwen and Aragorn love scene at Rivendell





Maria and Captain von Trapp in The Sound of Music summer house scene

Note the very similar colour palettes: imitation the sincerest form of flattery?

I read recently that the "von" was forbidden in Austria after WWI with a few notable exceptions. For instance, Herbert von Karajan said he would never conduct in Austria unless he was allowed to keep his "von".


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 22, 2019)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> It could be argued that Jackson injected more romance into his films than is in the books but I think this doesn't detract from the films so long as we accept them for what they are i.e. not a scene by scene exact copy of the books.
> 
> "Moonlight and love songs
> Never out of date."
> ...



I'm as romantic as the next Tolkien fan probably more so but please...the Professor needs no interjecting especially of romance...as my ten year old cousin likes to say...yuk


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 22, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> I'm as romantic as the next Tolkien fan probably more so but please...the Professor needs no interjecting especially of romance...as my ten year old cousin likes to say...yuk


Beren and Lúthien is and Tuor and Idril are probably the only of his "romantic" tales I can accept.


Whatever PJ cocked up is not worthy of being attributed to Tolkien.


CL


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Apr 23, 2019)

Note that this is the "New Line Cinema's 'LOTR' Trilogy ... and Beyond" section of the forum


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 23, 2019)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> Note that this is the "New Line Cinema's 'LOTR' Trilogy ... and Beyond" section of the forum


Fair.






Don't worry, we'll play nice.


XD




CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 26, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jun 20, 2020)

It was just as well Frodo didn't suffer from Vertigo


----------

